# 2014 Rapid 3



## mburke (Jun 20, 2015)

Hello, I bought a Rapid 3 2014
It has a different that stock stem on it. I would like to find out what stem it came with stock. Would anyone know or tell me where to look ?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## mburke (Jun 20, 2015)

Found out that Giant used some different stems on stock bikes...so there were 2 - 3 different ones.


----------

